# Can you get parts for heads? Are they worth it?



## penright

I am just curious if you can find parts and if it is worth it.


----------



## pp6000v2

Depends on the head. Nearly all of my heads are Hunter PGP's, and I can get any of the parts for them. Though the price of a new head means it's likely I'm just changing out the head if it's anything other than the seals (those are cheap). For any of my non-rotating popup sprays, I'm just replacing the head if cleaning the grit screen doesn't fix it.


----------



## Colinwjholding

Those heads are only like 10$. Not worth it.


----------



## ABC123

i mean if you can get new heads and use the parts from it for other heads then id go for it. other than that id just replace them.


----------



## kwo7736

Agree. Heads are only a few dollars so just get new ones and save undamaged potions of the old ones as spares.


----------



## kwo7736

Only keep the spray nozzles on your old heads - as others have said, they're cheap so just replace the thing and then everything is up to date.


----------

